

Simplifying SSH-based deployment with wercker - hatchan
http://blog.wercker.com/2013/08/22/Simplifying-ssh-based-deployment.html

======
miesie
You should be able leverage this to deploy to EC2, Rackspace, Digital Ocean
and others.

